# Millaista ääntä tykinkuula pitää?



## Mordong

Otsikko kuulostaa vitsiltä, muttei ole sitä. 

Saksankielisen kertojan viereen, ihan metrin päähän ammutaan tykinkuula, joka repäisee maahan ammottavan aukon. Saksalaiskorvaan se kuuluu: "psch-sch-scht-krach!" Millainen olisi tällaisen suomenkielinen onomatopoeettinen vastine? Selvästikin kuula viuhuu lähestyessään ja viimeinen on repäisy, mutta korvani ei saata kuvitella tilannetta äänteellisesti riittävän tarkasti.


----------



## TomiH

“shhh-viiiuuh-shhh-kaboom"


----------



## Mordong

Jes, kiitos, kaboomtsah!


----------



## Hakro

Minusta "kaboom" on selvä anglisisimi, joka on ilmestynyt kieleemme vasta aivan viime vuosina. Sitä ennen se oli "pumm" tai "pamm" tai "pang" tai "pau", enintään "padamm" mutta ei koskaan "kaboom" (joka sitä paitsi pitäisi ääntää "kabuum"). "Kaboom" on siis ehdottomasti väärin.


----------

